# Auto-Sleeper Burford - Feedback Required



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone currently using or previously owned a Burford, for negative & positive feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just looking at the ones available for sale, the weight is over 3500kg, so above my limit. I was not keen on the long rear overhang.Can one safely swing the drivers seat round with the handbrake lever in the way, as in most merc's.
Access to the lockers under the beds seems restricted by the wardrobes, when lifting the mattress.
We looked at them in case we fancied a change next year.We were also told that it is not a proper auto gearbox, one of those electrically operated ones similar to the Fiat.We have come down to two now, keep this one or replace with another Fleurette but an A class.:serious::serious:

cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Cabby, 

Our current van has the fixed singles, with the wardrobes impeding access, but only minimally.

The Burford is a different layout, having a fixed French double bed, with a double wardrobe to the offside. It may have been the Burford Duo you looked at ?

I'll look in to the auto gearbox as at the price I would have expected a full fat auto,

Ken.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes sorry it was a duo, did not know they were different.Why have a french bed, or is that a bit of fun still left to enjoy .ooop's sorry.:surprise::surprise:

cabby


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

The handbrake on the Mercs is a folding one so swivelling the drivers seat is not a problem and the gearbox is a proper auto box and not a robotised manual. Don't know about the Burford as mine is a Bourton.
Don


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Don, 

That's good to know regarding the gearbox.

I would think they should be the same across the Merc range.

Ken.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

good news indeed.
cabby


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

On the Autosleepers Mercedes range all the Automatics are proper auto boxes, years ago they fitted the "sprintshift" gearbox which was not a proper auto but these have not been fitted for many years, as an update to the handbrake query when the handbrake is in the "on" position all you do is to push it down without pressing in the button, this enables the seat to be swivelled with the handbrake on, to release the handbrake normally you have to push in the button while lowering the lever as you would with any normal handbrake, it all works quite well and the 7 speed Auto in mine is great.
Don


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Don, does your MH have the inbuilt LPG tank, If so, is the thread on the filling point universal ?


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes mine has the fixed tank underneath, the filler is ok for the UK but for overseas you will need an adaptor, you can buy them in a set of 3 which would cover you for France Spain and Italy and other countries for around £20 or singly if you only wanted one for example France, all they do is simply screw into your existing filler point, plenty for sale on eBay, mine came from gasit who also manufacture the tank which is fitted, but many sellers of these on eBay.
Don


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks again Don, 

Fingers crossed that my dealer can get the figures to work, otherwise it's back to the drawing board.... Or keep the repaired Bolero for another couple of years.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest, plain nosey like the others.:wink2: does it need repairs or had repairs ,also what makes you want to change from the bolero. 


cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

cabby said:


> As a matter of interest, plain nosey like the others.:wink2: does it need repairs or had repairs ,also what makes you want to change from the bolero.
> 
> cabby


Just got in from work :smile2:

It needs a new roof due to rear Heki seals allowing water ingress (65 - 85 % damp) We are waiting for Swift to authorise the repair, but tbh I'm not keen on keeping the van after they've stripped out the overhead lockers, wardrobes and shower cubicle, then refitted the lot once the roof is sorted.

Ken.


----------

